# [gelöst:] ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8::gentoo failed

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

mein dbus 1.8.6 lässt sich mit 

```
emerge -auvDN world
```

leider nicht auf Version 1.8.8 updaten, ich konnte mit --keep-going zumindest schon mal alle andere Pakete aktualisieren.

zunächst mal die Ausgabe von:

emerge --info '=sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.14.14-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.14-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X3_455_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8183508 total,   6233804 free

KiB Swap:   12048744 total,  12048744 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Oct 2014 15:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON 
```

Und Auszüge aus:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/temp/build.log:

```
make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/dbus'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/dbus'

Making all in bus

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/bus'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/activation.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/bus.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/config-parser.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/config-parser-common.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/connection.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/desktop-file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/dir-watch-inotify.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/dir-watch-inotify.c: In function ‘_handle_inotify_watch’:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/dir-watch-inotify.c:61:7: warning: unused variable ‘i’ [-Wunused-variable]

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/dispatch.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/driver.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/expirelist.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/selinux.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/services.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/signals.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/stats.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/test.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/utils.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/config-loader-expat.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/main.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/activation-helper-bin.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/config-parser-trivial.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8  -DDBUS_SYSTEM_CONFIG_FILE=\""/etc/dbus-1/system.conf"\" -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/bus/activation-helper.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-daemon-launch-helper activation-helper-bin.o config-loader-expat.o config-parser-common.o config-parser-trivial.o desktop-file.o utils.o activation-helper.o ../dbus/libdbus-internal.la -lexpat -lpthread     

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-daemon activation.o bus.o config-parser.o config-parser-common.o connection.o desktop-file.o dir-watch-inotify.o dispatch.o driver.o expirelist.o policy.o selinux.o services.o signals.o stats.o test.o utils.o config-loader-expat.o main.o ../dbus/libdbus-internal.la  -lexpat  -lpthread      

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o dbus-daemon-launch-helper activation-helper-bin.o config-loader-expat.o config-parser-common.o config-parser-trivial.o desktop-file.o utils.o activation-helper.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../dbus/.libs/libdbus-internal.a -lexpat -lpthread

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o dbus-daemon activation.o bus.o config-parser.o config-parser-common.o connection.o desktop-file.o dir-watch-inotify.o dispatch.o driver.o expirelist.o policy.o selinux.o services.o signals.o stats.o test.o utils.o config-loader-expat.o main.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../dbus/.libs/libdbus-internal.a -lexpat -lpthread

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/bus'

Making all in tools

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/tools'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-launch.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-launch-x11.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-monitor.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-print-message.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-launch.c:226:1: warning: ‘concat2’ defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-send.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-cleanup-sockets.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-run-session.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_MACHINE_UUID_FILE=\""/var/lib/dbus/machine-id"\"    -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/tools/dbus-uuidgen.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-monitor dbus-monitor.o dbus-print-message.o ../dbus/libdbus-1.la   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/dbus-monitor dbus-monitor.o dbus-print-message.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../dbus/.libs/libdbus-1.so -lpthread

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-send dbus-print-message.o dbus-send.o ../dbus/libdbus-1.la  

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-cleanup-sockets dbus-cleanup-sockets.o  

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-run-session dbus-run-session.o ../dbus/libdbus-1.la  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o dbus-cleanup-sockets dbus-cleanup-sockets.o  -Wl,--as-needed

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-uuidgen dbus-uuidgen.o ../dbus/libdbus-1.la  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/dbus-send dbus-print-message.o dbus-send.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../dbus/.libs/libdbus-1.so -lpthread

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dbus-launch dbus-launch.o dbus-launch-x11.o -lSM -lICE -lX11   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/dbus-run-session dbus-run-session.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../dbus/.libs/libdbus-1.so -lpthread

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/dbus-uuidgen dbus-uuidgen.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../dbus/.libs/libdbus-1.so -lpthread

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -o dbus-launch dbus-launch.o dbus-launch-x11.o  -Wl,--as-needed -lSM -lICE -lX11

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/tools'

Making all in test

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test'

Making all in .

make[3]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_TEST_USE_INTERNAL     -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c -o libdbus_testutils_internal_la-test-utils.lo `test -f 'test-utils.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test/'`test-utils.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test -I..  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c -o test-utils.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test/test-utils.c

/bin/mkdir -p data/valid-config-files

/bin/mkdir -p data/valid-config-files

cp ../bus/session.conf data/valid-config-files/session.conf

cp ../bus/system.conf data/valid-config-files/system.conf

/bin/mkdir -p data/valid-config-files/session.d

set -e && \

if test /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test = . || test /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test -ef .; then \

   echo '-- No need to copy test data as srcdir = builddir'; \

else \

   for F in name-test/tmp-session-like-system.conf data/auth/anonymous-client-successful.auth-script data/auth/anonymous-server-successful.auth-script data/auth/cancel.auth-script data/auth/client-out-of-mechanisms.auth-script data/auth/external-failed.auth-script data/auth/external-root.auth-script data/auth/external-silly.auth-script data/auth/external-successful.auth-script data/auth/extra-bytes.auth-script data/auth/fail-after-n-attempts.auth-script data/auth/fallback.auth-script data/auth/invalid-command-client.auth-script data/auth/invalid-command.auth-script data/auth/invalid-hex-encoding.auth-script data/auth/mechanisms.auth-script data/equiv-config-files/basic/basic-1.conf data/equiv-config-files/basic/basic-2.conf data/equiv-config-files/basic/basic.d/basic.conf data/equiv-config-files/entities/basic.d/basic.conf data/equiv-config-files/entities/entities-1.conf data/equiv-config-files/entities/entities-2.conf data/incomplete-messages/missing-body.message data/invalid-config-files/badselinux-1.conf data/invalid-config-files/badselinux-2.conf data/invalid-config-files/circular-1.conf data/invalid-config-files/circular-2.conf data/invalid-config-files/circular-3.conf data/invalid-config-files/not-well-formed.conf data/invalid-config-files/truncated-file.conf data/invalid-messages/array-of-nil.message data/invalid-messages/array-with-mixed-types.message data/invalid-messages/bad-boolean-array.message data/invalid-messages/bad-boolean.message data/invalid-messages/bad-endian.message data/invalid-messages/bad-header-field-alignment.message data/invalid-messages/boolean-has-no-value.message-raw data/invalid-messages/local-namespace.message data/invalid-messages/no-dot-in-name.message data/invalid-messages/not-nul-header-padding.message data/invalid-messages/overlong-name.message data/invalid-messages/too-little-header-padding.message data/invalid-messages/too-much-header-padding-by-far.message data/invalid-messages/too-much-header-padding.message data/invalid-messages/too-short-dict.message data/sha-1/Readme.txt data/sha-1/bit-hashes.sha1 data/sha-1/bit-messages.sha1 data/sha-1/byte-hashes.sha1 data/sha-1/byte-messages.sha1 data/valid-config-files/basic.conf data/valid-config-files/basic.d/basic.conf data/valid-config-files/entities.conf data/valid-config-files/many-rules.conf data/valid-config-files/system.d/test.conf data/valid-messages/array-of-array-of-uint32.message data/valid-messages/dict-simple.message data/valid-messages/dict.message data/valid-messages/emptiness.message data/valid-messages/lots-of-arguments.message data/valid-messages/no-padding.message data/valid-messages/opposite-endian.message data/valid-messages/recursive-types.message data/valid-messages/simplest-manual.message data/valid-messages/simplest.message data/valid-messages/standard-acquire-service.message data/valid-messages/standard-hello.message data/valid-messages/standard-list-services.message data/valid-messages/standard-service-exists.message data/valid-messages/unknown-header-field.message ; do \

      /bin/mkdir -p ${F%/*}; \

      rm -f $F; \

      cp /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test/$F $F; \

   done; \

fi

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_STATIC_BUILD -DDBUS_COMPILATION -DDBUS_TEST_USE_INTERNAL -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test/test-utils.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libdbus_testutils_internal_la-test-utils.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8/test/test-utils.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/test-utils.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libdbus-testutils.la  test-utils.lo ../dbus/libdbus-1.la  -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -Wextra -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-unused-label -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-type-limits -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libdbus-testutils-internal.la  libdbus_testutils_internal_la-test-utils.lo ../dbus/libdbus-internal.la  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libdbus-testutils.a .libs/test-utils.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libdbus-testutils.a

libtool: link: (cd .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar x "/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test/../dbus/.libs/libdbus-internal.a")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libdbus-testutils.la" && ln -s "../libdbus-testutils.la" "libdbus-testutils.la" )

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.a .libs/libdbus_testutils_internal_la-test-utils.o   .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-address.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-asv-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-auth-script.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-auth-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-auth.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-bus.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-connection.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-credentials-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-credentials.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-dataslot.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-errors.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-file-unix.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-file.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-hash.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-internals.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-keyring.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-list.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-mainloop.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-basic.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-byteswap-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-byteswap.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-header.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-recursive-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-recursive.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-validate-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-marshal-validate.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-memory.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-mempool.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-message-factory.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-message-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-message.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-misc.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-nonce.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-object-tree.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-pending-call.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-pipe-unix.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-pipe.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-resources.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-server-debug-pipe.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-server-socket.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-server-unix.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-server.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-sha.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-shell.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-signature.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-socket-set-epoll.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-socket-set-poll.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-socket-set.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-spawn.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-string-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-string.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-syntax.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-sysdeps-pthread.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-sysdeps-unix.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-sysdeps-util-unix.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-sysdeps-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-sysdeps.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-test.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-threads.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-timeout.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-transport-socket.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-transport-unix.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-transport.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-userdb-util.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-userdb.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-uuidgen.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-dbus-watch.o .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax/libdbus-internal.a/libdbus_internal_la-sd-daemon.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.a

libtool: link: rm -fr .libs/libdbus-testutils-internal.lax

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libdbus-testutils-internal.la" && ln -s "../libdbus-testutils-internal.la" "libdbus-testutils-internal.la" )

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test'

Making all in name-test

make[3]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test/name-test'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test/name-test'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/test'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc'

/usr/bin/xmlto man dbus-cleanup-sockets.1.xml

/usr/bin/xmlto man dbus-daemon.1.xml

/usr/bin/xmlto man dbus-launch.1.xml

/usr/bin/xmlto man dbus-monitor.1.xml

xmlto: /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-launch.1.xml does not validate (status 3)

xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option

xmlto: /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-monitor.1.xml does not validate (status 3)

xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

Document /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-launch.1.xml does not validate

xmlto: /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-daemon.1.xml does not validate (status 3)

xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

Document /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-monitor.1.xml does not validate

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

Document /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-daemon.1.xml does not validate

xmlto: /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-cleanup-sockets.1.xml does not validate (status 3)

xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd

warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"

Document /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-cleanup-sockets.1.xml does not validate

Makefile:764: recipe for target 'dbus-monitor.1' failed

make[2]: *** [dbus-monitor.1] Error 13

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:764: recipe for target 'dbus-daemon.1' failed

make[2]: *** [dbus-daemon.1] Error 13

Makefile:764: recipe for target 'dbus-launch.1' failed

make[2]: *** [dbus-launch.1] Error 13

Makefile:764: recipe for target 'dbus-cleanup-sockets.1' failed

make[2]: *** [dbus-cleanup-sockets.1] Error 13

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc'

Makefile:656: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64'

Makefile:523: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8'
```

Leider sagen mir die Fehlermeldungen gar nichts, außer dass da irgendwie vergeblich eine Verbindung zu 

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd aufgebaut werden soll   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kann hier jemand aus diesem Kaffeesatz lesen?

Danke.

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Sat Nov 01, 2014 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

```
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option 
```

Da steht, wie du das problem behebn kannst  :Smile: 

Auf die schnelle würd ich vorschlagen, die Makefile zu ändern. In der Makefile ist sicherlich irgendwo eine Variable, in der die xmlto executable gespeichert ist. da dann dieses "--skip-validation" anfügen und mit FEATURES="keepwork" nochmal emergen.

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das ein dbus oder gentoo bug ist...

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ein Schuss ins Blaue,

könnte vermutlich an perl liegen.

Hast du nach dem letzten perl Update 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 komplett durchgebracht?

Falls nein, mach das mal und versuche dann dbus zu bauen.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, nur ein Schuss ins Blaue,
> 
> könnte vermutlich an perl liegen.
> 
> Hast du nach dem letzten perl Update 
> ...

 

perl-cleaner --all liefert Folgendes:

```
 

* Beginning a clean up of .ph files

 * Excluding files for 5.18.2 and 5.18.2/x86_64-linux from cleaning

 * Locating ph files for removal

 * Updating ph files.

 * Ignore all "No such file..." messages!

Can't open machine/ansi.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Can't open sys/_types.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * Locating packages for an update

 * Locating ebuilds linked against libperl

 * No package needs to be reinstalled.

 * Finding left over modules and header

 * The following files remain. These were either installed by hand

 * or edited. This script cannot deal with them.

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/Encode/encode.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regnodes.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/utf8.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlsfio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perl.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/nostdio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/util.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/reentr.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/dosish.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mydtrace.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/av.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/bitcount.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg_data.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/config.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/fakesdio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/charclass_invlists.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/l1_char_class_tab.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/cv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/keywords.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/unixish.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/intrpvar.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/handy.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/patchlevel.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/warnings.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/uconfig.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perly.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlsdio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/opcode.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg_raw.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/parser.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/utfebcdic.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/hv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/embedvar.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/pp.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/time64.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perliol.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/INTERN.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regexp.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/overload.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlapi.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/gv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/uudmap.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/opnames.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/iperlsys.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/op.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/sv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/embed.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/EXTERN.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/git_version.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/pp_proto.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg_vtable.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/fakethr.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regcomp.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/patchlevel-gentoo.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/thread.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/proto.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regcharclass.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/malloc_ctl.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlvars.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/feature.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/op_reg_common.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/cop.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/metaconfig.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/form.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/XSUB.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/pad.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/scope.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/time64_config.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/mro/mro.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Compress/Raw/Bzip2/Bzip2.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Data/Dumper/Dumper.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/arybase/arybase.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/B/B.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Tie/Hash/NamedCapture/NamedCapture.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/POSIX/POSIX.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/PPPort/PPPort.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/Peek/Peek.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Sys/Syslog/Syslog.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Sys/Hostname/Hostname.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Cwd/Cwd.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Storable/Storable.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/File/Glob/Glob.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/GDBM_File/GDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/NDBM_File/NDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/List/Util/Util.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/IPC/SysV/SysV.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Hash/Util/Util.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Hash/Util/FieldHash/FieldHash.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/attributes/attributes.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/I18N/Langinfo/Langinfo.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Unicode/Normalize/Normalize.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Unicode/Collate/Collate.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/CN/CN.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Unicode/Unicode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/KR/KR.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Encode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/TW/TW.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/EBCDIC/EBCDIC.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Byte/Byte.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Symbol/Symbol.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/JP/JP.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/DB_File/DB_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Socket/Socket.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Time/Piece/Piece.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Time/HiRes/HiRes.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/re/re.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Opcode/Opcode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Math/BigInt/FastCalc/FastCalc.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/MIME/Base64/Base64.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Text/Soundex/Soundex.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/mmap/mmap.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/scalar/scalar.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/via/via.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/encoding/encoding.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Filter/Util/Call/Call.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/threads/shared/shared.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/threads/threads.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Digest/MD5/MD5.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Digest/SHA/SHA.so
```

Und wie kann ich das nun beheben?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da musst du gar nichts beheben. Das ist lib32, also 32-bit Anwendungen. Die hast du dir mit emul-linux-*** installiert und werden von perl-cleaner nicht tangiert. Das ist in Ordnung.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm,

ich kenne mich leider noch nicht soo gut mit Gentoo aus,

ich habe aber nun mal die Datei 'dbus-1.8.8.ebuild' auf meiner Festplatte mit nano als root geöffnet und nun --skip-validation angefügt, siehe:

```
DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        app-text/xmlto --skip-validation  

        app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.4

        virtual/pkgconfig

        doc? ( app-doc/doxygen )

        test? (

                >=dev-libs/glib-2.24

                ${PYTHON_DEPS}

                )"
```

und was meinst du nun genau mit:  *Quote:*   

> FEATURES="keepwork" nochmal emergen.

  ?

Wie lautet also nun genau derBefehl ?

So, habe nun wieder den Vermerk --skip-validation rausgenommen aus dem ebuild, da emerge nun gemeckert hat, wie ich wine installieren wollte  :Sad:  :

```
 emerge -auv wine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/sys-apps/dbus/dbus-1.8.8.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 7056

 * Expected: 7037

... done! 
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich finds ja echt klasse das ihr einem Neuling, der vermutlich noch nie ein ebuild geschweige denn dein makefile geschrieben hat, zumutet er könnte diesen Fehler selbst beheben...   :Rolling Eyes: 

@Andreas

Gemäß der Fehlermeldung oben würde ich mal sagen das sich das Paket nicht bauen lässt weil beim compilieren das Programm "xmlto" nicht auf den URL "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd" zugreifen kann. Siehe diesen Ausschnitt:

```
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd 

warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd" 

validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd" 

Document /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-launch.1.xml does not validate 

xmlto: /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8/work/dbus-1.8.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/doc/dbus-daemon.1.xml does not validate (status 3) 

xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
```

Also entweder war zum Zeitpunkt des compilierens deine Internetverbindung weg oder "xmlto" funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.

Klar könnte man durch verändern des ebuilds oder makefile diesen Fehler vermutlich umgehen aber besser wäre es wohl haurzufinden warum xmlto nicht auf das Internet zugreifen konnte.

Bau mal "xmlto" neu mit "emerge --oneshot app-text/xmlto" und versuchs nochmal, und stelle sicher das während dessen die Internetverbindung da ist.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Oct 15, 2014 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Als allererstes sucht man aber immer brav auf bugs.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

Da reicht dann ein eine Suche nach "docbookx" um das hier zutage zu fördern:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=505532

Als erstes also versuchen:

```
emerge -1 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.4
```

Danach nochmal mit dbus versuchen.

Und wenn das nicht hilft

```
FEATURES="-xattr" emerge -1 dbus
```

Klick dich auf alle Fälle durch den Bug (auch den in comment 2 verlinkten bug).

EDIT:

Ging in der Eile des Gefechts unter (musste weg und kam erst jetzt zurück)).

docbook-xml-dtd muss im SLOT 4.4 installiert werden. Ich habe den Befehl im Code oben ausgebessert...Last edited by franzf on Wed Oct 15, 2014 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

sorry andreas, mein kommentar war tatsächlich ein bisschen fancy. Wenn es zu deinem Problem schon einen Bugreport gibt, solltest du erst mal machen, was da steht.

Meine Methode ist dafür gedacht, wenn du das Paket dringend fertig gebaut kriegen musst, quasi so als "quick and dirty" gedacht. Falls das aus dem Bugreport nicht funktioniert, können wir nochmal meins probieren, und dann werd ich ein bisschen ausführlicher sein.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn dir der Bugreport weiterhilft ist das auf jeden fall besser.

----------

## Andreas O.

Hallo zusammen,

danke schon mal für die vielen Lösungsvorschläge   :Very Happy: 

Da zur Zeit noch mehrere Sachen noch nicht so recht funktionieren (z. B. wird mein Brother-Drucker noch nicht über USB mit CUPS erkannt, obwohl die Treiber korrekt eingerichtet sind, USB-Sticks werden unter LXDE nicht automatisch erkannt etc. - das hängt wohl alles mit dbus zusammen   :Rolling Eyes:  ) muss ich das alles in Ruhe am Wochenende "abarbeiten". Bis dahin muss mein "Debian" ran...

Übrigens ging die Fehlermeldung:

```
Calculating dependencies | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/sys-apps/dbus/dbus-1.8.8.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 7056

 * Expected: 7037

... done! 
```

nicht mehr weg, obwohl ich den Vermerk --skip-validation rausgenommen hatte aus dem ebuild, habe also alles an Dateien und das Verzeichnis "files"  aus dem Unterverzeichnis "dbus" rausgelöscht, in der Hoffnung, dass dann wieder frische, "unverfälschte" ebuilds, Metadateien etc. da reinkopiert werden...

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn erste Erfolge sichtbar sind.

Andreas

----------

## Christian99

die "frischen ebuild dateien" werden nicht von selber da rein kopiert sondern nur bei einem "emerge --sync"

----------

## Andreas O.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Als allererstes sucht man aber immer brav auf bugs.gentoo.org 
> 
> Da reicht dann ein eine Suche nach "docbookx" um das hier zutage zu fördern:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=505532
> ...

 

Hallo franzf,

nach über 14 Tagen "Ruhepause" dachte ich mir, vielleicht "heilt ja die Zeit den Bug"   :Wink: 

Wie dem auch sei, das:

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

brach wieder beim Paket "dbus" ab, allerdings brachte dein:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -1 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.4

 

den erwünschten Erfolg   :Very Happy: 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe, auch an alle anderen.

Andreas

----------

